# "Tarde piaches"



## galiza

Hola

Algú sap alguna frase feta per dir "ara és massa tard". El context podria ser:

1. El noi que abans te agradava, et diu que li agradas però ara ell ja no te agrada a tu. 

2. Quedava un troç de pastís en un plat, algú ho menja i un altre diu "lo volia jo"

En gallec es diria "Tarde piaches", en castellà no ho sé...Hi ha algun link de fraseologia catalana?

Moltes gràcies i perdoneu el meu mal català.

Un petò.


----------



## Mei

> Hola
> 
> Algú sap alguna frase feta per dir "ara és massa tard". El context podria ser:
> 
> 1. El noi que abans t'agradava, et diu que li agrades però ara ell ja no t'agrada a tu.
> 
> 2. Quedava un troç de pastís al plat, algú se'l menja i un altre diu "jo el volia"
> 
> En gallec es diria "Tarde piaches", en castellà no ho sé...Hi ha algun link de fraseologia catalana?
> 
> Moltes gràcies i perdoneu el meu mal català.
> 
> Un petó.


Hola galiza,

T'he escrit el post tal i com ho hauria fet jo. Em sembla que el que jo diria és simplement "massa tard", però espera't a veure altres opinions. 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

També fem anar molt allò de "fer tard", que potser seria l'equivalent del castellà "llegar tarde".

- T'esperavem per menjar el pastís amb tu, però has fet tard.
- Hauria volgut declarar-me a aquella jovenenta, però vaig fer tard.


----------



## roseruf

Es més aviat una frase feta, però a casa meva deien: arribar a misses dites.
Espero que te serveixi!!
  Una abraçada,
Roser


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

roseruf said:


> Es més aviat una frase feta, però a casa meva deien: arribar a misses dites.
> Espero que te serveixi!!
> Una abraçada,
> Roser


 
Bona!


----------



## Tige

Ma mare sempre diu "a bones hores cols" en situacions com aquestes. Però jo no he entès mai per què es diu "cols", ni sé d'on ve...


----------



## Samaruc

A ma casa es diu "Ara mare!":

- Què vols de postres?
- Pastís del d'ahir, que no l'arribí a tastar...
- Ara mare...! Si ja no en queda...​


----------



## galiza

Moltes gràcies a tothom!

- Gràcies Mei per intentar ajudar-me i corregir-me l´ortografia.

- Gràcies Traductora per els examples, m´han ajudat molt.

- Gràcies Roser i Tige per vostres frases fetes, són estupendes!

Molts petons!!


----------



## galiza

Gràcies Samaruc, he vist el teu post desprès de escriure el meu.


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Suposo que _arribo a misses dites_, però n'he pensada una altra:
*A bona hora!!*

su123


----------

